# The Return of the Baguette



## spiralsnowman

Not sure if someone has posted about this yet, but I've been hearing a lot about how Fendi is reviving the baguette style this year, and now they are doing a collection of new quilted bags in bright colors for it's 10th Anniversary 

Are you guys into it? I'm thinking about getting one, but am concerned whether baguettes are "out" or old-fashioned? I really like it's classic and versatile look though, and I like the idea of pretending I'm SJP while wearing it.  







*From W Magazine: *

*"Fendi is celebrating the design's 10th anniversary, and instead of staging a retrospective the label is hoping to spark a revival... In February a collection of quilted Baguettes in 10 eye-popping colors will become available." *

http://www.wmagazine.com/accessories/2007/12/mif_baguette


----------



## chloehandbags

Well, TBH, they do look a little old-fashioned, to me.  Not that that really matters, of course.

Nice collectors items, though. 

Give it another 10 - 15 years and they'll probably look very modern again.


----------



## ShoooSh

awwwwwwwwwwwww i *heart* the baguette


im glad they're back .. would love 2 have a few ones 

Thanks Hun


----------



## weekender2

very cute, I love the red one!


----------



## caruava

The baguette is too small for me, plus I'm not crazy about the style to start off with. I would always go with the small classic Chanel flap as my #1 choice for a small bag. However you will find enough lovers of the baguette on the forum.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

personally, I'm glad to see the baguette come back since I already have one from a few years back.  To me its a very simple, classic bag though it is small.  I was very surprised when I first joined tpf that it was out of style.


----------



## koalaph

i love the baguettes esp the embroidered, beaded, sequins ones...I became a bag lover cuz of the Fendi baguette


----------



## jburgh

I like the baguette. The quilted ones have a simple elegance.  As for being an old lady bag, well, I'm an old lady, so I like 'em. That never really mattered, because I'll be carrying my bags for the next 25 years! I don't have one, but the aqua looks pretty to me.


----------



## floridagal23

I like the "slouchy" ones - the nonstructured kind. I had one but it practically shredded and brought it back years ago. I would love it if they became popular again.


----------



## pursecrzy

The colours are amazing! I'd love to get the hot pink one.


----------



## Deco

I'm intrigued!  Accompanying article says they come in a variety of sizes, with detachable handles, small ones convertible into wristlets and larger ones into messenger bags.  Hmmmm


----------



## Mira

Hi,
Let me tell you what I know .

*The Design: *
The baguette bag is a classic design by fendi as you all know .. but Because of the Baguette design *50th Birthday*, fendi produced for the first time the baguette bag in Large and Maxi size, the baguette bag 08 was in the runway show 

*Available colors:*

I saw the Baguette Bag (Large) in different colors\designs... It exists in
*FF* (Signature print canvas) fabric with Brown leather details - perfect for anyone who likes logos 
Also in *vintage style* plan leather with stitches details, they have a nice range of colors (brown, beige, black, orange, gray etc)  goes well with jeans I think!
You can find a lot of *fantasia (fun) designs* with colorful\flowers\ beads....etc 
Also you can find it in Black patent leather with golden HW 


*Bag size:*

Most of the designs are available in small, medium, large and Maxi sizes

*How to wear the Bag:*

The bag comes with two straps (short and long) .. You can wear the bag as a clutch  without strap  or on the shoulder using the short strap
Or even around the neck 

.

I have the large Black patent leather bag, and my friend bought the large FF logo fabric bag 
_They look very nice on and I like the fact that its weight-less I mean not heavy at all _

I attached some pics* of the bag (*the black one is my bag, the rest I took it from NM website) 

Please tell me what do you think of the bag? Also share any pictures \information you have

Thanks,


----------



## Mira

!
No one ! 
Nothing to say ! 

do u like it or not ? 

do u think its a nice idea to have the baguette in large and maxi ?


----------



## kiss_p

I like the large.  I've seen the maxi in pictures and for some reason, it reminds me of a pillow.  Have you tried the maxi IRL?  Was it as big as it seems in pictures?


----------



## melopuff

Love it! Oversized bags are awesome. Btw your black one rocks! Super awesome!


----------



## smalinee

Saw a red one in Sak catalog. I love it.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

I've always liked the baguette. I have one from a few years back, the brown logo one and was debating to use, if still in style? BTW, love your black bag!


----------



## eminere

Congratulations on your purchase. The Baguette remains one of the endearing iconic styles from Fendi and your choice is at once both classic and trendy.


----------



## CleoCouture

eminere;5765709 said:
			
		

> Congratulations on your purchase. The Baguette remains one of the endearing iconic styles from Fendi and your choice is at once both classic and trendy.


 
Well said!


----------



## LeMonde

Gorgeous Baguette! Congratulations! 
*Fendi Baguettes *have been my favorites forever! 
My first designer purse was Fendi Baguette  It was of the softest light blue leather with a special edition FF clasp 
(actually it was featured in *"Friends"*, Winona Ryder had it in the episode where she plays Rachel's school friend). 

After that I was hooked! Got another one in black leather, than came black Selleria, pink Selleria, and so on! 
They are small but surprisingly hold a lot! Love them!!! 

Looking forward to trying a bit bigger size now (especially if I want to fit the sunglasses case in lol).


----------



## LeMonde

*I just found a video on YouTube regarding my previuos post! Enjoy *

_(My first designer purse was *Fendi Baguette * It was of the softest light blue leather with a special edition FF clasp; _
_(actually it was featured in *"Friends"*, Winona Ryder had it in the episode where she plays Rachel's school friend). _

http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=3212CC2574913C6E


----------



## 2manybags

eminere;5765709 said:
			
		

> Congratulations on your purchase. The Baguette remains one of the endearing iconic styles from Fendi and your choice is at once both classic and trendy.




I totally agree. I love my baguettes from years ago and still use them & still get complimented on them. I just love the style. I like the new ones as well.


----------



## littleblackbag

I love, love, love the baguettes, just wish i could afford one. Your black is TDF


----------



## LOREBUNDE

2manybags said:


> I totally agree. I love my baguettes from years ago and still use them & still get complimented on them. I just love the style. I like the new ones as well.


I'm so glad to hear this. I also have one from few years back the brown zucca one  but don't use too much thinking it's outdated.


----------



## eminere

The Zucca print will always be current!


----------



## Lyssuh

LOREBUNDE said:


> I'm so glad to hear this. I also have one from few years back the brown zucca one but don't use too much thinking it's outdated.


 
I have the same one too and have not used it much since I am with you, I feel it's outdated.  I was excited to see how they are bringing it back.  Maybe I can bring it out again.


----------



## Fleur_de_Cafe

It is funny how my view on bagettes has changed.
During the around-2000 bagette craze I hated them, found them ugly and ridiculous. I still dislike SATC-like bagettes, they are too much...
But now, when all this beads and patchwork craze settled down and more and more bagettes look like bags and not toys, I find bagettes adorable. I like your patent leather bagette but, alas, set my eyes on LV this season... Although I might probably change my mind)))))))))))


----------



## osckie

I love the maxi. I'd use it as a clutch. I'm in love with clutch now.


----------



## lylesy

Has anyone seen the orange? does it come in all sizes?


----------



## Sophia.

Does anyone know the price of the 'fantasia' Large Baguettes? I'd like one of the circle printed ones that they had on the runway! Not sure of my chances of getting one, though.

edit:// aahaha oh my! I just saw one on NM.com and I didn't realize it was snakeskin.. thus making the price close to 5k..that is a real shame


----------



## nina_mi

well..this must be the cognac one (rafaello network calls this colour "biscuit" and neiman marcus "maroccan")...
The point is that this colour is absolutely stunning!
i SO want this bag!


----------



## Mira

kiss_p said:


> I like the large. I've seen the maxi in pictures and for some reason, it reminds me of a pillow. Have you tried the maxi IRL? Was it as big as it seems in pictures?


 
Yes I tried the Maxi bag one ... its toooo big !  and the shap doesn't hold " the bag folds towards the front "

I think the Lage is a better size


----------



## Mira

nina_mi said:


> well..this must be the cognac one (rafaello network calls this colour "biscuit" and neiman marcus "maroccan")...
> The point is that this colour is absolutely stunning!
> i SO want this bag!


 
its really a nice color , i saw it in person looks nice and sooo vintage style


----------



## silverbuddha

I love that they have come out with the Large Size Baguettes compared to the ones from the 90's.  Which I happen to have a large collection of..... I wonder if there is a thread on those?


----------



## fendi_freak

do you guys think it "outdated" to carry a black zucchino baguette, It's from about 4 years ago, but I thought about pulling it out the closet for the anniversary


----------



## zeitgeist4

fendi_freak said:


> do you guys think it "outdated" to carry a black zucchino baguette, It's from about 4 years ago, but I thought about pulling it out the closet for the anniversary



I personally don't think so.  If I carried less stuff I would wear my baguette more often!


----------



## horibe

fendi_freak said:


> do you guys think it "outdated" to carry a black zucchino baguette, It's from about 4 years ago, but I thought about pulling it out the closet for the anniversary


 
i don't think it's ever outdated!  Isn't that why we spend so much on these lovely bags?  So we can where them for a long long time!

  I have a baguette and a croissant from (must be) around 10 years ago...see below


----------



## horibe

oops sorry, uploaded wrong bags


----------



## Miss Understood

Pardon my ignorance, but are these little bags typically carried over your arm, or over your shoulder? The strap is very short for a shoulder bag, but I guess it's OK if you don't mind it tucked tightly under your arm.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

I only had one, now sold but I wore on the crook of my arm or just carried by the handle.  No way, I could wear on my shoulder but think some people can.


----------



## olidivia

I know that the Fendi Baguette is one of the classics of this fashion house, yet it seems that hardly anyone has mentioned one recently on here. Do you own a Baguette? Would you buy one? I am thinking about getting one. I have looked at quite a few and found one new at 30% off I might pull the trigger on. It has lots of mini sequins. I am not sure how these hold up over time. Hopefully I can get some feedback from you lovely ladies! Thanks!


----------



## Ralli

I'm a huge fan of my black selleria baguette; it fits much more than you'd think and is of wonderful quality. It was my first Fendi, and I like the design/quality so much that I'm planning a second purchase. 

You won't regret a baguette


----------



## luluhalabaloo

I love the Fendi baguette - I have two of them - the first one I bought years ago and I still wear it - a cloth and satin baguette with flowers on it. I just love it! I agree with the other gal, it holds a lot more than it seems, and they are super well made. Something covered in sequins, wow, it sounds fantastic!


----------



## Leda

I pre ordered a baguette selleria ,roman leather , in a pale rose colour, Golden hardware ,It was  in july ago, and it will be my frist baguette,  i have two others Fendi bags, one of then is a Peekaboo ,selleria also. 
Yes ,,they do a very good work ! You can trust in it!


----------



## casseyelsie

I love my baguette but only use it for dinner b'cos the bag is too small for daily use. But I wouldn't mind getting another baguette after I get other bags on my wish list! [emoji16]


----------



## MahoganyQT

I've had my baguette for at least 10 years and I still wear it regularly. It looks great and is the perfect little dinner bag.


----------



## Lady.X

I've been having it for a while on my mind. It's the next one on my list.


----------



## xxjoolisa

The new baguette is so soft and modernized. Who's up for this bag!


----------



## vanessa_karie

ME! I tried it on last weekend and I absolutely loved it and ordered it in a blink. I ordered the tiffany blue one but now I am waiting for my SA to get back to me on pre fall colours.


----------



## Sparkletastic

My SA texted pics of several models to Mr. Sparkle. I am SO glad they are bringing this back. IMHO it’s a much better retro return than the Dior Saddle which has been extremly popular.

I am so tempted to get one. They really are great looking little bags!!!! I really like the pink.

My only issue is the softer construction. I have a “soft” Chanel flap and the lack of structure drives me crazy. It looks a little tired compared to others. So, I’m a little scared of soft versions of bags.


----------



## xxjoolisa

The leather is juicy. I got the white in regular size. Will post pics later. 

It looks so good on shoulder or hand carry. It's very roomy (more than saddle, I can only put minimal stuff in a saddle because of its shape).


----------



## xxjoolisa

Sparkletastic said:


> My SA texted pics of several models to Mr. Sparkle. I am SO glad they are bringing this back. IMHO it’s a much better retro return than the Dior Saddle which has been extremly popular.
> 
> I am so tempted to get one. They really are great looking little bags!!!! I really like the pink.
> 
> My only issue is the softer construction. I have a “soft” Chanel flap and the lack of structure drives me crazy. It looks a little tired compared to others. So, I’m a little scared of soft versions of bags.



I'm worried about it being soft but don't think it will lack structure. You can press it and it will change its shape but when you release pressure, surprisingly it will turn back to the box shape.


----------



## Rebeccajst

I’m so excited for it!! I wish I was close to New York, I’m really would love to have the parrot one but it’s only available in store


----------



## brenzgracie

What size are you ladies getting???  Is the large too big in person?


----------



## bbcerisette66

brenzgracie said:


> What size are you ladies getting???  Is the large too big in person?



Same question for me. I d like to know !


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

It sure took them a long time! With the logo and retro 90s comeback, it was long overdue in my opinion!


----------



## BlackBaguette

I just bought the Medium sized Black Baguette and decided to join this forum to celebrate (hence the member name). I agonized over the sizes between the three, and because I could not visit them all in the store, I did the math. I also whipped out the ruler to compare the sizing to two bags I already own that are similar sizes and shapes. I will post them below in case they might help you all decide. The dimensions on the Fendi website are in centimeter but I also did the conversion in case inches are easier for my fellow Americans. Also, remember, besides the size difference, medium and large have leather cross-body straps whereas the mini has a tiny chain cross-body strap instead.

Hope this helps!


Baguette Large
(33cm x 18cm x 5.5cm)
13in x 7in x 2.2in

Baguette Medium
(26cm x 14cm x 4cm)
10.3 in x 5.5in 1.6in

Baguette Mini
(19cm x 11.5cm x 4cm)
7.5in x 4.5in x 1.6in

Fendi Kan I Small
(19cm x 13.3cm x 9cm)
7.4in x 5.2in x 3.5in

Gucci Marmont Small
(24cm x 12.7cm x 7.6cm)
9.5in x 5in x 3in


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

BlackBaguette said:


> I just bought the Medium sized Black Baguette and decided to join this forum to celebrate (hence the member name). I agonized over the sizes between the three, and because I could not visit them all in the store, I did the math. I also whipped out the ruler to compare the sizing to two bags I already own that are similar sizes and shapes. I will post them below in case they might help you all decide. The dimensions on the Fendi website are in centimeter but I also did the conversion in case inches are easier for my fellow Americans. Also, remember, besides the size difference, medium and large have leather cross-body straps whereas the mini has a tiny chain cross-body strap instead.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> 
> Baguette Large
> (33cm x 18cm x 5.5cm)
> 13in x 7in x 2.2in
> 
> Baguette Medium
> (26cm x 14cm x 4cm)
> 10.3 in x 5.5in 1.6in
> 
> Baguette Mini
> (19cm x 11.5cm x 4cm)
> 7.5in x 4.5in x 1.6in
> 
> Fendi Kan I Small
> (19cm x 13.3cm x 9cm)
> 7.4in x 5.2in x 3.5in
> 
> Gucci Marmont Small
> (24cm x 12.7cm x 7.6cm)
> 9.5in x 5in x 3in


It will help, please post pictures when it arrives!! And welcome!


----------



## bbcerisette66

BlackBaguette said:


> I just bought the Medium sized Black Baguette and decided to join this forum to celebrate (hence the member name). I agonized over the sizes between the three, and because I could not visit them all in the store, I did the math. I also whipped out the ruler to compare the sizing to two bags I already own that are similar sizes and shapes. I will post them below in case they might help you all decide. The dimensions on the Fendi website are in centimeter but I also did the conversion in case inches are easier for my fellow Americans. Also, remember, besides the size difference, medium and large have leather cross-body straps whereas the mini has a tiny chain cross-body strap instead.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> 
> Baguette Large
> (33cm x 18cm x 5.5cm)
> 13in x 7in x 2.2in
> 
> Baguette Medium
> (26cm x 14cm x 4cm)
> 10.3 in x 5.5in 1.6in
> 
> Baguette Mini
> (19cm x 11.5cm x 4cm)
> 7.5in x 4.5in x 1.6in
> 
> Fendi Kan I Small
> (19cm x 13.3cm x 9cm)
> 7.4in x 5.2in x 3.5in
> 
> Gucci Marmont Small
> (24cm x 12.7cm x 7.6cm)
> 9.5in x 5in x 3in



Thank you. Did you try the large baguette ?
I’m afraid it’s too large but the medium size is too small I think for an every day bag. I’m waiting it’s available in purple. Have a nice weekend.


----------



## Grande Latte

I LOVE this design. I still have mine in red suede and gold buckle. So chic and luxurious. 

I will post some pics when the weather is nice.


----------



## bell0279

I cannot wait to see pictures! I am agonizing over which size and I cannot wait to order! They are gorgeous!








BlackBaguette said:


> I just bought the Medium sized Black Baguette and decided to join this forum to celebrate (hence the member name). I agonized over the sizes between the three, and because I could not visit them all in the store, I did the math. I also whipped out the ruler to compare the sizing to two bags I already own that are similar sizes and shapes. I will post them below in case they might help you all decide. The dimensions on the Fendi website are in centimeter but I also did the conversion in case inches are easier for my fellow Americans. Also, remember, besides the size difference, medium and large have leather cross-body straps whereas the mini has a tiny chain cross-body strap instead.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> 
> Baguette Large
> (33cm x 18cm x 5.5cm)
> 13in x 7in x 2.2in
> 
> Baguette Medium
> (26cm x 14cm x 4cm)
> 10.3 in x 5.5in 1.6in
> 
> Baguette Mini
> (19cm x 11.5cm x 4cm)
> 7.5in x 4.5in x 1.6in
> 
> Fendi Kan I Small
> (19cm x 13.3cm x 9cm)
> 7.4in x 5.2in x 3.5in
> 
> Gucci Marmont Small
> (24cm x 12.7cm x 7.6cm)
> 9.5in x 5in x 3in



I


----------



## pinkbweakfast

I went to check out the baguette today at the store. I love the Tiffany blue colour version but the bag I saw had some stitching/piping issues (there were only two and both had stitching problems). I need to find one for me!


----------



## bbcerisette66

pinkbweakfast said:


> I went to check out the baguette today at the store. I love the Tiffany blue colour version but the bag I saw had some stitching/piping issues (there were only two and both had stitching problems). I need to find one for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4340152
> View attachment 4340154
> View attachment 4340155
> View attachment 4340156
> View attachment 4340157



Anyway they are gorgeous !!! What size is it ?


----------



## pinkbweakfast

bbcerisette66 said:


> Anyway they are gorgeous !!! What size is it ?


These are the medium ones. The large looks way too big on me. Im 5"3.


----------



## bbcerisette66

pinkbweakfast said:


> These are the medium ones. The large looks way too big on me. Im 5"3.



Thanks. Medium size is perfect but doesn’t fit a lot ?


----------



## Uptown Luxer

Stopped by the store to see it


----------



## anan

Uptown Luxer said:


> Stopped by the store to see it


Does the mini fit a larger size phone like a plus?


----------



## Uptown Luxer

Good question. I tried my iPhone 6.  I didn’t get the measurements.


----------



## Minie26

Has anyone seen the yellow? Apparently it only comes in the large size. 
Is the white; true white or off white?


----------



## L etoile

Are they selling the sequin baguettes or just the logo leather?


----------



## raspberrypink

anan said:


> Does the mini fit a larger size phone like a plus?


Yes it fits my Samsung Note 9 with a couple of cm to spare. Probably can fit in another card case plus lipstick.


----------



## raspberrypink

I've been eyeing this bag and went to check it out a few times. Love it because the leather is so yummy to touch... feels like you are hugging a soft pillow. And I like that its relatively flat... not bulky.
The downside is that the strap is rather short. If crossbody, it sits just below my boobs hugging my waist (that's why it feels like a pillow). It reminds me of the current trend of waist bag where some ladies carry crossbody rather than around the waist. It looks great if you are slim, unfortunately for me, I'm rather top heavy so it makes me look even bigger overall. It looks nice on me if shoulder carry. 
And because the leather is so soft I'll worry about the long term crease along parts of the bag which means it will tend to look old prematurely. 
It's a beautiful bag but I guess I'll wait till they come out with more sturdy material instead of the lamb skin they are using right now.


----------



## Uptown Luxer

raspberrypink said:


> I've been eyeing this bag and went to check it out a few times. Love it because the leather is so yummy to touch... feels like you are hugging a soft pillow. And I like that its relatively flat... not bulky.
> The downside is that the strap is rather short. If crossbody, it sits just below my boobs hugging my waist (that's why it feels like a pillow). It reminds me of the current trend of waist bag where some ladies carry crossbody rather than around the waist. It looks great if you are slim, unfortunately for me, I'm rather top heavy so it makes me look even bigger overall. It looks nice on me if shoulder carry.
> And because the leather is so soft I'll worry about the long term crease along parts of the bag which means it will tend to look old prematurely.
> It's a beautiful bag but I guess I'll wait till they come out with more sturdy material instead of the lamb skin they are using right now.


I agree.  When I touched that bag I was thinking to myself “how on planet earth will I wear this bag without destroying it in less than a month???”  It is an event bag where I  would only wear a couple times a year so the leather would be spared. To me this is way softer than Chanel‘s lambskin. I love the bag conceptually but I would like to see a more resistant leather so I could wear it often.  Totally agree with @raspberrypink


----------



## Mrs.Z

I love the ones from back in the day with all the crazy big sequins!


----------



## Stelladog

I’m here for it! Really wanting a mini but debating on color


----------



## bbcerisette66

Today I found my new bag !!!


----------



## Venessa84

bbcerisette66 said:


> Today I found my new bag !!!
> View attachment 4354147
> View attachment 4354149
> View attachment 4354150
> View attachment 4354151



This is such a fun bag and you’re rocking it!


----------



## bbcerisette66

Venessa84 said:


> This is such a fun bag and you’re rocking it!



Thank you !!!! That means a lot to me


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

FAB


bbcerisette66 said:


> Today I found my new bag !!!
> View attachment 4354147
> View attachment 4354149
> View attachment 4354150
> View attachment 4354151


----------



## bbcerisette66

susanagonzc said:


> FAB



Thank you.


----------



## raspberrypink

bbcerisette66 said:


> Today I found my new bag !!!
> View attachment 4354147
> View attachment 4354149
> View attachment 4354150
> View attachment 4354151


It looks amazing on you! Congrats!


----------



## bbcerisette66

raspberrypink said:


> It looks amazing on you! Congrats!



Thank you so much [emoji4]


----------



## raspberrypink

Hi wanted to ask how you have been liking your bag? Has the leather become more soft and more slouchy with use? 
I'm still eyeing this bag especially since it looks so amazing on you! It's so beautiful but I worry about the durability of the lambskin 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bbcerisette66

raspberrypink said:


> Hi wanted to ask how you have been liking your bag? Has the leather become more soft and more slouchy with use?
> I'm still eyeing this bag especially since it looks so amazing on you! It's so beautiful but I worry about the durability of the lambskin
> 
> Thanks for sharing!



If you speak about my purple bag thank you [emoji120] 
In fact I bought it 12 days ago in Paris and the day after I was travelling to Caraïbes for holidays. I’m still in Guadeloupe and here I don’t use it because it’s not a bag for the way of life here. 
But I will be back at home in one week and after I will let you know how is the leather after I will use it sorry for my poor English


----------



## raspberrypink

bbcerisette66 said:


> If you speak about my purple bag thank you [emoji120]
> In fact I bought it 12 days ago in Paris and the day after I was travelling to Caraïbes for holidays. I’m still in Guadeloupe and here I don’t use it because it’s not a bag for the way of life here.
> But I will be back at home in one week and after I will let you know how is the leather after I will use it sorry for my poor English


Yes I was referring to your beautiful purple bag! Enjoy your holidays, must be soooo fun.


----------



## bbcerisette66

raspberrypink said:


> Yes I was referring to your beautiful purple bag! Enjoy your holidays, must be soooo fun.



I’m back at home. I used it yesterday for the first time and it’s a very light bag and it fits a lot. I will let you know in few days for the leather because I will use it every day.


----------



## raspberrypink

bbcerisette66 said:


> I’m back at home. I used it yesterday for the first time and it’s a very light bag and it fits a lot. I will let you know in few days for the leather because I will use it every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4378801
> View attachment 4378802


It looks gorgeous on you! Hope your holidays had been amazing !


----------



## bbcerisette66

raspberrypink said:


> It looks gorgeous on you! Hope your holidays had been amazing !



Yes thank you for your sweet words.


----------



## Joule

I can't believe these have made a comeback. I still have several baguettes from their first turn in the spotlight. I should break those out and see if they still pack a punch.


----------



## snibor

Joule said:


> I can't believe these have made a comeback. I still have several baguettes from their first turn in the spotlight. I should break those out and see if they still pack a punch.



Lucky!  Break em out!


----------



## SDC2003

Gosh me! Love this old school classic that’s made a comeback. I just saw four that I’m drooling over now and can’t decide. Ah! How cute are these?!


----------



## bbcerisette66

By the hairdresser


----------



## simimi

bbcerisette66 said:


> By the hairdresser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4420491


Love your bag! Can you do a review on the wear and tear of the leather please? does it scratch easily and creases??


----------



## Anesthestia

I have the new baguette in medium, just took this pic two days ago when I went furniture shopping! I've only used three times, it was positively pouring rain the last time I used it and my bag def got somewhat soaked because I got my umbrella, but the leather has been absolutely fine. 

Really love it so far. It's a very light and practical bag. Since it's so soft, my items fit inside very easily. All my daily essentials + more! Long strap is a little short crossbody but still works for me, I'm 5"4, I like the trendy look of the short crossbody. I don't like to connect the long strap + short strap to create a longer crossbody strap, I find that the shorter crossbody suits the look of the bag better. 

The shape of the bag wears against the body very easily, similar the the Chanel Reissue bag in that it's flat against the body and comfortable to wear. 

Not sure on the resale value yet at all. I submitted for a quote with Rebag with it brand new out of curiousity and was quoted $950, but given that Rebag gets lots of their stock from wholesalers in Japan, their quotes are often lower. 

If anyone has any questions I'm happy to answer! 



sonia_bao said:


> Love your bag! Can you do a review on the wear and tear of the leather please? does it scratch easily and creases??



Your question wasn't directed at me, but since I have the same bag and the leather is the same, I hope I can help! 
A few things to note are: 

This leather is really soft and has the tendency to get little creases, especially near the base (which I guess is from the weight of the flap bearing down. It already had some little wrinkles / creases when I bought it. 
I found one big crease on the side when inspecting for this reply, I think this is just from the extremely soft nature of the leather and the way it slouches. I keep my bag stuffed, not sure what this crease is from, I've only used it 3 times... but it's not obvious even though it's a deep crease since that's really just what this leather looks like. 
Because of the slouchiness, the bag slouches forward/downward when stuffed as well, even when stuffed well. To counter this, I think putting it on its back would be best for storage, but I like to be able to put all my bags on display, so I have it upright. When the bag is upright, again, the weight of the flap bears down, so... more little creases at the front! 
Gold hardware only has hairline scratches and looks fantastic. 
Leather is soft, but doesn't scratch easily. Have had no issues with scratches. All the "wear and tear" is from the softness of the leather, and I don't think it really constitutes wear and tear.


----------



## lesAdrets

@Anesthestia Thanks for such a thorough and articulate review—so nicely done, and what a beautiful bag!


----------



## bbcerisette66

sonia_bao said:


> Love your bag! Can you do a review on the wear and tear of the leather please? does it scratch easily and creases??


I think Anesthestia did a wonderful rewiew. I can’t explain better cause of my poor English... and she explained perfectly. I personally baby my bag but it scratches easily at the corner cause of a very delicate leather.


----------



## simimi

Anesthestia said:


> View attachment 4450052
> 
> 
> I have the new baguette in medium, just took this pic two days ago when I went furniture shopping! I've only used three times, it was positively pouring rain the last time I used it and my bag def got somewhat soaked because I got my umbrella, but the leather has been absolutely fine.
> 
> Really love it so far. It's a very light and practical bag. Since it's so soft, my items fit inside very easily. All my daily essentials + more! Long strap is a little short crossbody but still works for me, I'm 5"4, I like the trendy look of the short crossbody. I don't like to connect the long strap + short strap to create a longer crossbody strap, I find that the shorter crossbody suits the look of the bag better.
> 
> The shape of the bag wears against the body very easily, similar the the Chanel Reissue bag in that it's flat against the body and comfortable to wear.
> 
> Not sure on the resale value yet at all. I submitted for a quote with Rebag with it brand new out of curiousity and was quoted $950, but given that Rebag gets lots of their stock from wholesalers in Japan, their quotes are often lower.
> 
> If anyone has any questions I'm happy to answer!
> 
> 
> 
> Your question wasn't directed at me, but since I have the same bag and the leather is the same, I hope I can help!
> A few things to note are:
> 
> This leather is really soft and has the tendency to get little creases, especially near the base (which I guess is from the weight of the flap bearing down. It already had some little wrinkles / creases when I bought it.
> I found one big crease on the side when inspecting for this reply, I think this is just from the extremely soft nature of the leather and the way it slouches. I keep my bag stuffed, not sure what this crease is from, I've only used it 3 times... but it's not obvious even though it's a deep crease since that's really just what this leather looks like.
> Because of the slouchiness, the bag slouches forward/downward when stuffed as well, even when stuffed well. To counter this, I think putting it on its back would be best for storage, but I like to be able to put all my bags on display, so I have it upright. When the bag is upright, again, the weight of the flap bears down, so... more little creases at the front!
> Gold hardware only has hairline scratches and looks fantastic.
> Leather is soft, but doesn't scratch easily. Have had no issues with scratches. All the "wear and tear" is from the softness of
> 
> 
> Anesthestia said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4450052
> 
> 
> I have the new baguette in medium, just took this pic two days ago when I went furniture shopping! I've only used three times, it was positively pouring rain the last time I used it and my bag def got somewhat soaked because I got my umbrella, but the leather has been absolutely fine.
> 
> Really love it so far. It's a very light and practical bag. Since it's so soft, my items fit inside very easily. All my daily essentials + more! Long strap is a little short crossbody but still works for me, I'm 5"4, I like the trendy look of the short crossbody. I don't like to connect the long strap + short strap to create a longer crossbody strap, I find that the shorter crossbody suits the look of the bag better.
> 
> The shape of the bag wears against the body very easily, similar the the Chanel Reissue bag in that it's flat against the body and comfortable to wear.
> 
> Not sure on the resale value yet at all. I submitted for a quote with Rebag with it brand new out of curiousity and was quoted $950, but given that Rebag gets lots of their stock from wholesalers in Japan, their quotes are often lower.
> 
> If anyone has any questions I'm happy to answer!
> 
> 
> 
> Your question wasn't directed at me, but since I have the same bag and the leather is the same, I hope I can help!
> A few things to note are:
> 
> This leather is really soft and has the tendency to get little creases, especially near the base (which I guess is from the weight of the flap bearing down. It already had some little wrinkles / creases when I bought it.
> I found one big crease on the side when inspecting for this reply, I think this is just from the extremely soft nature of the leather and the way it slouches. I keep my bag stuffed, not sure what this crease is from, I've only used it 3 times... but it's not obvious even though it's a deep crease since that's really just what this leather looks like.
> Because of the slouchiness, the bag slouches forward/downward when stuffed as well, even when stuffed well. To counter this, I think putting it on its back would be best for storage, but I like to be able to put all my bags on display, so I have it upright. When the bag is upright, again, the weight of the flap bears down, so... more little creases at the front!
> Gold hardware only has hairline scratches and looks fantastic.
> Leather is soft, but doesn't scratch easily. Have had no issues with scratches. All the "wear and tear" is from the softness of the leather, and I don't think it really constitutes wear and tear.
> 
> View attachment 4450053
> View attachment 4450054
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for your reply and detailed review! It helped a lot!! Enjoy your bag
Click to expand...


----------



## Anesthestia

lesAdrets said:


> @Anesthestia Thanks for such a thorough and articulate review—so nicely done, and what a beautiful bag!


I'm so happy to be of any help, especially when this is a new bag and there aren't many reviews out for everybody on youtube yet! 



bbcerisette66 said:


> I think Anesthestia did a wonderful rewiew. I can’t explain better cause of my poor English... and she explained perfectly. I personally baby my bag but it scratches easily at the corner cause of a very delicate leather.


Thank you! I think your english is very good... You find that your bag scuffs easily at the corners? Oddly, I feel that because the corners quite rounded on this bag, this shouldn't be a big issue! Have your bag corners already scuffed?


----------



## bbcerisette66

Anesthestia said:


> I'm so happy to be of any help, especially when this is a new bag and there aren't many reviews out for everybody on youtube yet!
> 
> 
> Thank you! I think your english is very good... You find that your bag scuffs easily at the corners? Oddly, I feel that because the corners quite rounded on this bag, this shouldn't be a big issue! Have your bag corners already scuffed?


Thank you  
And yes it has 2 corners already scuffed. But not a lot. I put some purple polish on it !!! Maybe is the large one more delicate... anyway it’s a gorgeous bag


----------



## Anesthestia

bbcerisette66 said:


> Thank you
> And yes it has 2 corners already scuffed. But not a lot. I put some purple polish on it !!! Maybe is the large one more delicate... anyway it’s a gorgeous bag


Oh no I'm sorry to hear! I'll be more careful with mine, I've been tossing my bag around thinking it wasn't delicate. What's purple polish, though? Thank you for sharing!


----------



## bbcerisette66

Anesthestia said:


> Oh no I'm sorry to hear! I'll be more careful with mine, I've been tossing my bag around thinking it wasn't delicate. What's purple polish, though? Thank you for sharing!


It’s a shoe polish in fact.


----------



## suziez

Has anyone ordered the sequined baguette that was by special order?  and if so did you receive it yet?


----------



## myfirstgucci

can you still buy fendi mama baguette at fendi stores?


----------



## ElenaTS

suziez said:


> Has anyone ordered the sequined baguette that was by special order?  and if so did you receive it yet?


On the website it's still on pre-order till August. So I don't know if any have shipped yet.I LOVE that bag!!!!


----------



## lizzie9595

First time posting and not sure if this is the right place! But I have recently bought a vintage Fendi Baguette, it is the jersey/neoprene material that is in great condition, but it the material is slightly sticky, does anyone know how to clean it or get rid of the stickiness?!


----------



## Marlee

ElenaTS said:


> On the website it's still on pre-order till August. So I don't know if any have shipped yet.I LOVE that bag!!!!



Me too! It is gorgeous and I want one, but I’m trying to decide what size I should get!


----------



## Kuschelnudde

Do you think that the Baguette is a classic or will its popularity dwindle over the years?

I think it hits the right spots: versatile, timeless design and it has many variations. In this respect it‘s more timeless than the saddle bag which is currently trending as well.

Your thoughts?


----------



## Greentea

I want to know, too. Wavering between the new Baquette and a Peekaboo


----------



## Fashion412

I feel like since they made a re-launch of a classic style, it will be a classic, regardless if you get a vintage piece or the new style. I plan on grabbing the logo baguette myself - I think it's seasonless and chic!

I love the peekaboo and actually was debating this bag for awhile (ended up going with a YSL Sac de Jour) - but my choice was based on durability, not classic-ness, if that helps at all!


----------



## vesna

Classic...even if it weren’t it is so beautiful , it will be for me


----------



## JenJBS

Classic.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Bumping this thread because I need more Baguette in my life. Enable me!


----------



## Bumbles

You guys seen the pico baguette? Crazy small tiny size, with a heavy price tag.


----------



## baghag91

OneMoreDay said:


> Bumping this thread because I need more Baguette in my life. Enable me!


I just got a zebra print one!!!


----------



## baghag91

Kuschelnudde said:


> Do you think that the Baguette is a classic or will its popularity dwindle over the years?
> 
> I think it hits the right spots: versatile, timeless design and it has many variations. In this respect it‘s more timeless than the saddle bag which is currently trending as well.
> 
> Your thoughts?


 I have two (just got an og zebra print one and have an OG leather) so I hope it's a classic. Size wise it's perfect for me and I think with people using cards more than cash/bulky wallets that this size of bag will be a new 'must'.


----------



## TraceySH

I have just finished liquidating all of my Chanel (for ethical reasons) and started looking at Fendi once again since the family took the CD back after Karl died. I just received these 2 and could not be happier with the choices!


----------



## TraceySH

OneMoreDay said:


> Bumping this thread because I need more Baguette in my life. Enable me!


Just posted on another thread so maybe this helps enable u!


----------



## Liberté

The less dramatic vertical shapes are a pretty standard flap bag that won't go out of style I don't think, but the very obvious logo and the versions covered in logos and the more extreme shapes are probably not going to be classics. But it really depends on whether Fendi keeps producing them right?  If they had kept producing them, I'm sure people would've thought of them as "classic" now. I'm puzzled that they decided to invent a bag called "men's baguette"... O.o


----------



## Yelz

Hi ladies!

I’m very interested in purchasing a baguette bag in leather but worried about the durability of it cuz it’s lambskin. Can those who has this bag in leather version please share the wear and tear so far. TIA!


----------



## vesna

I love ones without visible logos, older ones, come with two straps, short shoulder and long cross-body


----------



## vesna

Bumbles said:


> You guys seen the pico baguette? Crazy small tiny size, with a heavy price tag.


Like a purse charm I understand if it is a charm on another bigger baguette for coins and cute look, but not for that price


----------



## vesna

I have 3 from last baguette re-issue years ago, the parchment ones with whip stitch, soft, beautiful suede inside, amazing distressed soft leather 

Also two straps - cross-body and shoulder


----------



## angelicskater16

Beaded Nano Baguette.


----------



## Bumbles

angelicskater16 said:


> Beaded Nano Baguette.


Nice! You using this as a bag charm? Or a nano bag for errands?


----------



## angelicskater16

Since we are not really allowed to be out and about I honestly have not had the opportunity to use it yet. I had planned on using it as a bag charm but it looks so cute as a cross body bag so I will also use it as one too. 


QUOTE="Bumbles, post: 33739384, member: 223905"]Nice! You using this as a bag charm? Or a nano bag for errands?[/QUOTE]


----------



## pinklambies

Hi all!
Hope everyone is staying healthy and safe during this time.
I’m interested in getting a mini Baguette (https://www.fendi.com/ca/bags-woman_9/baguette-8bs017a72vf1aqa) but am wondering if anyone has it and can show me what fits in the bag? I’ve tried searching everywhere but only found one little video on YouTube that wasn’t super helpful. 
Any thoughts or advice on the bag would be great too!
Thanks in advance


----------



## Kodi325

Ordered this guy, should be here next week  

Kodi-


----------



## Kodi325

Kodi325 said:


> Ordered this guy, should be here next week
> 
> Kodi-


got it, it's a home run 

Kodi-


----------



## letter_e

angelicskater16 said:


> Beaded Nano Baguette.


That is gorgeous! I ordered the Fendi nano baguette in black..I'm hoping it won't be too big for a flap cardholder.


----------



## baghag91

vesna said:


> I love ones without visible logos, older ones, come with two straps, short shoulder and long cross-body


That brown multi is cute, never seen it before!


----------



## Drbrox

Hi everyone, I just got the California Skies baguette. I didn’t see it in store. I saw it online and loved the graduating colours so ordered and had a courier deliver it the same day. It’s an expensive bag and now I’m worrying that I should have done with something more “classic” from Fendi. I don’t own any other Fendi but have always loved the baguette, just was a little worried of the standard FF canvas logo being too much. Refunds are not allowed but exchanges are so im thinking what to do. It is gorgeous and unique, I have so many black bags, I wanted something colourful. It’s not often I see something online and think “I have got to have that”, but now I’m worrying I’ve made a mistake!! What do you guys think?!


----------



## ElenaTS

Drbrox said:


> Hi everyone, I just got the California Skies baguette. I didn’t see it in store. I saw it online and loved the graduating colours so ordered and had a courier deliver it the same day. It’s an expensive bag and now I’m worrying that I should have done with something more “classic” from Fendi. I don’t own any other Fendi but have always loved the baguette, just was a little worried of the standard FF canvas logo being too much. Refunds are not allowed but exchanges are so im thinking what to do. It is gorgeous and unique, I have so many black bags, I wanted something colourful. It’s not often I see something online and think “I have got to have that”, but now I’m worrying I’ve made a mistake!! What do you guys think?!
> 
> View attachment 4791352
> 
> 
> View attachment 4791353
> 
> 
> View attachment 4791354


That is GORGEOUS!! My thought when I drop $$$$ on a bag, is  I want it to stand out and I also don't want to see it coming and going. Also I don't spend a lot of money on something that's trendy that will be out quickly. I think this bag hits all those boxes. It's beautiful. it's unique and it'll still be wearable and not dated in 5 or 10 years. But you have to love it. Especially if you spent a lot of money on it because you don't want it sitting in the closet and having you regret it every time you see it.


----------



## Drbrox

ElenaTS said:


> That is GORGEOUS!! My thought when I drop $$$$ on a bag, is  I want it to stand out and I also don't want to see it coming and going. Also I don't spend a lot of money on something that's trendy that will be out quickly. I think this bag hits all those boxes. It's beautiful. it's unique and it'll still be wearable and not dated in 5 or 10 years. But you have to love it. Especially if you spent a lot of money on it because you don't want it sitting in the closet and having you regret it every time you see it.


This really helps, thank you! I think I’m freaking out because I’m worrying if it will be the kind of thing that would be seen in an outlet in a year (not that I even know any Fendi outlets!). When I buy an expensive bag (well any bag), I ponder on it for ages, try it, read reviews and then feel like I have been through the entire process. This time, I saw the Peekaboo version on an influencers Instagram on Wednesday, loved it so went to the Fendi site to see what else they had (I love the peekaboo but it’s something I’d like when I’m a bit older / I have a white prada that I would use for a similar purpose). I’ve always liked the baguette but thought the standard canvas was a bit too out there for me (though I like it), saw the graduated colour baguette and imagined using it with jeans / white / summer. I called Fendi and asked a few questions, they told me how limited the collection was and how popular the graduated colour pieces were. The SA then sent me some images and a video, I thought, I don’t want to miss it as some pieces on the collection are flying so bam, Thursday morning I purchased and within a couple of hours, had it couriered to me. Only after did the whole due-diligence process and worry start on “have a I done the right thing”. Now I’m worrying I should have done for the classic canvas because it’s the classic after all! But I guess the classic canvas is not doing anywhere (hopefully) and I can only day get that....
Before this crazy impulse purchase, I had been thinking about buying the saddle (but I would only get the saddle in black), but I just didn’t feel super super excited, I just felt it’s something I should have as a collection piece. Also, I guess the saddle isn’t going anywhere for a while / is super popular and so this is a unique piece. Sorry, thinking out loud have been scanning the entire fendi site all day to see if I should exchange and if I’ve made a crazy impulse purchase on something!!


----------



## Sushibunny

Drbrox said:


> Hi everyone, I just got the California Skies baguette. I didn’t see it in store. I saw it online and loved the graduating colours so ordered and had a courier deliver it the same day. It’s an expensive bag and now I’m worrying that I should have done with something more “classic” from Fendi. I don’t own any other Fendi but have always loved the baguette, just was a little worried of the standard FF canvas logo being too much. Refunds are not allowed but exchanges are so im thinking what to do. It is gorgeous and unique, I have so many black bags, I wanted something colourful. It’s not often I see something online and think “I have got to have that”, but now I’m worrying I’ve made a mistake!! What do you guys think?!
> 
> View attachment 4791352
> 
> 
> View attachment 4791353
> 
> 
> View attachment 4791354


This is definitely a keeper in my books. I'm also someone that likes to buy, collect and use very unique looking classic bags from a brand, I have 4 Fendi bags right now and 3 of them are none conventional edition of Fendi classic /1 in pink sequin, navy gradient croc and pink shearling. I think the California sky gradient is so pretty and elegant. I'm sure once you use it a few times you will know if it's a keeper or not


----------



## bbcerisette66

Drbrox said:


> Hi everyone, I just got the California Skies baguette. I didn’t see it in store. I saw it online and loved the graduating colours so ordered and had a courier deliver it the same day. It’s an expensive bag and now I’m worrying that I should have done with something more “classic” from Fendi. I don’t own any other Fendi but have always loved the baguette, just was a little worried of the standard FF canvas logo being too much. Refunds are not allowed but exchanges are so im thinking what to do. It is gorgeous and unique, I have so many black bags, I wanted something colourful. It’s not often I see something online and think “I have got to have that”, but now I’m worrying I’ve made a mistake!! What do you guys think?!
> 
> View attachment 4791352
> 
> 
> View attachment 4791353
> 
> 
> View attachment 4791354


It’s a gorgeous bag. I bought the same in large size and in purple last year. But I don’t use it. The leather is so precious and delicate. I wanted an every day bag and it’s not. So it is on eBay.....


----------



## Drbrox

After a lot of thought, I returned it. I feel sad because it’s BEAUTIFUL but I don’t usually buy such high value items on a whim and after so much worrying as to whether I did the right thing, I figured it wasn’t quite right for me. I do love the baguette though and will purchase one soon. Ahhhh! Anyone that gets the bag will be happy, it’s gorgeous, I just was too worried what I would wear it with and if it would go “out of fashion”. Thank you for all your inputs.


----------



## bbcerisette66

I should have done the same


----------



## baghag91

Drbrox said:


> Hi everyone, I just got the California Skies baguette. I didn’t see it in store. I saw it online and loved the graduating colours so ordered and had a courier deliver it the same day. It’s an expensive bag and now I’m worrying that I should have done with something more “classic” from Fendi. I don’t own any other Fendi but have always loved the baguette, just was a little worried of the standard FF canvas logo being too much. Refunds are not allowed but exchanges are so im thinking what to do. It is gorgeous and unique, I have so many black bags, I wanted something colourful. It’s not often I see something online and think “I have got to have that”, but now I’m worrying I’ve made a mistake!! What do you guys think?!
> 
> View attachment 4791352
> 
> 
> View attachment 4791353
> 
> 
> View attachment 4791354


to me it looks great! super unique and i am sure in the future if you keep it, it will keep its value bc i don't think they would have many in this combo. did you keep it? i agree with the puffy f's being a little ott but from the pics it looks hot.


----------



## Drbrox

baghag91 said:


> to me it looks great! super unique and i am sure in the future if you keep it, it will keep its value bc i don't think they would have many in this combo. did you keep it? i agree with the puffy f's being a little ott but from the pics it looks hot.




I returned it! I love love loved the colour but I felt for £2,500, it wasn’t one for my “collection” that I could feel comfortable buying. I would consider purchasing it pre-loved in the future for a lower price though because the graduation of the colours were stunning. I have to say, that was my first time purchasing from Fendi and I found them to be a bit abrupt and rude compared to LV and Dior. Shame!


----------



## Drbrox

bbcerisette66 said:


> I should have done the same



It’s all a learning curve! I’ve made some bag mistakes on the past...


----------



## baghag91

Drbrox said:


> I returned it! I love love loved the colour but I felt for £2,500, it wasn’t one for my “collection” that I could feel comfortable buying. I would consider purchasing it pre-loved in the future for a lower price though because the graduation of the colours were stunning. I have to say, that was my first time purchasing from Fendi and I found them to be a bit abrupt and rude compared to LV and Dior. Shame!


Oh well that's good you could return (and I have that similar buyers regret/unsureness after purchasing something expensive haha) Shame about the customer service, esp since it's so expensive!


----------



## Muffy3000

It's gorgeous! Shame about the service though. Hopefully you find one that you love. If you don't love it it'll never leave the dustbag.

I just received the baguette in white today. A little outside my comfort zone as well ( color wise) but too special not to have in my collection.


----------



## LemonDrop

I just bought my first Fendi bag. I saw this gorgeous blue mini bag and couldn’t resist.


----------



## GucciGoneWild

LemonDrop said:


> I just bought my first Fendi bag. I saw this gorgeous blue mini bag and couldn’t resist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822531


Hi, would you say the bag is slouchy or does it keep its shape? I feel like kappa leather can do either depending on the structure of the bag. I love the baguette minis and am so tempted to get the lilac or pink!


----------



## amandacasey

After much online research and a couple of returns, I fell in love with the shearling baguette (only pics though, never saw it in person). Pre ordered it in late June and finally picked it up in store yesterday (Pics are on SA). I was debating between the shearling and the terrycloth baguette (totally different Styles and seasons, I know) but I wanted something with texture, something unique and something that screamed Fendi. I chose the shearling. What do you all think? I love the shearling but also still love that terry cloth lol. Can only choose one baguette for now.


----------



## loves

The shearling! So luxe compared to the terrycloth. My husband got me my baguette and because I live in the tropics I chose the raffia. If I were still living in a colder place I’d go for the shearling for sure!
Terrycloth is so cute though , reminds me of Fozzie Bear from the muppet show 


amandacasey said:


> After much online research and a couple of returns, I fell in love with the shearling baguette (only pics though, never saw it in person). Pre ordered it in late June and finally picked it up in store yesterday (Pics are on SA). I was debating between the shearling and the terrycloth baguette (totally different Styles and seasons, I know) but I wanted something with texture, something unique and something that screamed Fendi. I chose the shearling. What do you all think? I love the shearling but also still love that terry cloth lol. Can only choose one baguette for now.
> 
> View attachment 4823676
> 
> 
> View attachment 4823677
> 
> 
> View attachment 4823678
> 
> 
> View attachment 4823679
> 
> 
> View attachment 4823681


----------



## LemonDrop

GucciGoneWild said:


> Hi, would you say the bag is slouchy or does it keep its shape? I feel like kappa leather can do either depending on the structure of the bag. I love the baguette minis and am so tempted to get the lilac or pink!


It hasn’t shipped yet.


----------



## GucciGoneWild

amandacasey said:


> After much online research and a couple of returns, I fell in love with the shearling baguette (only pics though, never saw it in person). Pre ordered it in late June and finally picked it up in store yesterday (Pics are on SA). I was debating between the shearling and the terrycloth baguette (totally different Styles and seasons, I know) but I wanted something with texture, something unique and something that screamed Fendi. I chose the shearling. What do you all think? I love the shearling but also still love that terry cloth lol. Can only choose one baguette for now.
> 
> View attachment 4823676
> 
> 
> View attachment 4823677
> 
> 
> View attachment 4823678
> 
> 
> View attachment 4823679
> 
> 
> View attachment 4823681


omg i love the shearling too!! it looks fantastic - this is my first desire to buy Fendi lol the baguette is nostalgic enough without being dated.

Edit to say interesting how different the shearling baguette can look in different light.


----------



## GucciGoneWild

LemonDrop said:


> It hasn’t shipped yet.


No worries!  I hope you get it soon (: Update us if you can!


----------



## amandacasey

GucciGoneWild said:


> omg i love the shearling too!! it looks fantastic - this is my first desire to buy Fendi lol the baguette is nostalgic enough without being dated.
> 
> Edit to say interesting how different the shearling baguette can look in different light.


Thank you so much! I really like the shearling


----------



## amandacasey

Thank you so much for your reply and input! I definitely made the right decision. It really is more lux and very much a statement piece, which is what I was going for. I’m in Toronto so I definitely get a long cold fall and winter season where this bag would be perfect. I love the raffia!! It’s so unique as well, very textured and just gorgeous. Which colour way did you get? I also love the jacquard version. 
The terry cloth does remind me of the muppet show too, lol. It’s funny cause when I asked the sa how the terrycloth would wear, he said “good, kind of like a towel over time.” Sure, except we can wash and fluff our towels, and even then they still can look dingy after a while. Though I worry about the wear on the fur too, and it rubbing down over time as I’ve seen on some of the used ones online.



loves said:


> The shearling! So luxe compared to the terrycloth. My husband got me my baguette and because I live in the tropics I chose the raffia. If I were still living in a colder place I’d go for the shearling for sure!
> Terrycloth is so cute though , reminds me of Fozzie Bear from the muppet show


----------



## thefloralparasol

loves said:


> The shearling! So luxe compared to the terrycloth. My husband got me my baguette and because I live in the tropics I chose the raffia. If I were still living in a colder place I’d go for the shearling for sure!
> Terrycloth is so cute though , reminds me of Fozzie Bear from the muppet show



Hello! I am thinking of adding a second Fendi baguette to my collection and have fallen in love with the woven canvas one from the pre-fall collection. Just wondering how your raffia baguette has been holding up? I love the texture of the natural woven materials but am so worried about potentially getting them dirty. They won't be able to be fixed then right?

Does anyone else have any tips or feedback on the wear and tear of natural woven materials for bags?


----------



## Bumbles

amandacasey said:


> After much online research and a couple of returns, I fell in love with the shearling baguette (only pics though, never saw it in person). Pre ordered it in late June and finally picked it up in store yesterday (Pics are on SA). I was debating between the shearling and the terrycloth baguette (totally different Styles and seasons, I know) but I wanted something with texture, something unique and something that screamed Fendi. I chose the shearling. What do you all think? I love the shearling but also still love that terry cloth lol. Can only choose one baguette for now.
> 
> View attachment 4823676
> 
> 
> View attachment 4823677
> 
> 
> View attachment 4823678
> 
> 
> View attachment 4823679
> 
> 
> View attachment 4823681


Definitely shearling! 1000%, It looks fabulous, premium, so luxurious and unique and special. It’s gorgeous. Two years ago the mon tresor came in shearling, in FF logo with pink, and I was undecided and umming and undecided and missed it. And it’s my biggest fendi regret. I hope you get shearling! Will look stunning especially in winter!


----------



## loves

This one is gorgeous! 
I have not had mine Long enough to address your concerns but it doesn’t feel fragile at all. I’d think that woven canvas maybe even tougher than raffia.


thefloralparasol said:


> Hello! I am thinking of adding a second Fendi baguette to my collection and have fallen in love with the woven canvas one from the pre-fall collection. Just wondering how your raffia baguette has been holding up? I love the texture of the natural woven materials but am so worried about potentially getting them dirty. They won't be able to be fixed then right?
> 
> Does anyone else have any tips or feedback on the wear and tear of natural woven materials for bags?
> 
> View attachment 4825492


----------



## loves

I got this one oh so Glad you got the shearling, do share a pic when you receive it!


amandacasey said:


> Thank you so much for your reply and input! I definitely made the right decision. It really is more lux and very much a statement piece, which is what I was going for. I’m in Toronto so I definitely get a long cold fall and winter season where this bag would be perfect. I love the raffia!! It’s so unique as well, very textured and just gorgeous. Which colour way did you get? I also love the jacquard version.
> The terry cloth does remind me of the muppet show too, lol. It’s funny cause when I asked the sa how the terrycloth would wear, he said “good, kind of like a towel over time.” Sure, except we can wash and fluff our towels, and even then they still can look dingy after a while. Though I worry about the wear on the fur too, and it rubbing down over time as I’ve seen on some of the used ones online.


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

Can anyone speak to wear and tear? I have my eye on the multicolor with the FF logos. Does the hardware scratch easily? Corner wear? TIA!


----------



## LemonDrop

@GucciGoneWild I love the bag.  I have only had it a week. It is sooooo soft and smooshy. It is holding a shape but won't stand on it's own.


----------



## GucciGoneWild

LemonDrop said:


> @GucciGoneWild I love the bag.  I have only had it a week. It is sooooo soft and smooshy. It is holding a shape but won't stand on it's own.


Yay!!! So glad you love it! The leather baguettes are soft little things.  I went to see some of the sizes at Saks the other day and I didn’t love them as much as I thought I would, so disappointing when you really want to love something! I might change my mind again later on


----------



## CrazyCool01

Hello! Am lusting over fendi baguette in nappa leather, any one who owns could you tell me if it is holding well !?
Also does any one know if fendi can replace the hardware on baguette if it scratches a lot. Thanks


----------



## Cookie18

I’m looking at getting the baguette in the brown fabric fit logo with black trim. Has anyone got this bad - how does the fabric stand up to wear and tear. I loved that it is so light. Any answers would be great. TIA


----------



## Cookie18

I’m struggling to choose between the Fendi baguette in the brown ff logo canvas or the same size in the black nappa leather. Both are gorgeous.  I’ve heard that the nappa leather doesn’t wear well but I love the look and feel of it.  I love both but can only have 1! Any thoughts or advice would be wonderfully appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## ayutilovesGST

I do have almost same dilemma with u but , mine in Selleria leather . It’s between colors and hardware.
But in your case, i will choose those black nappa leather . Its squishy soft .


----------



## jaskg144

The canvas on this particular Baguette is uncoated so will wear with time (uncoated bags can develop holes in corners and can become quite worn over time), so leather may be your best choice. I also find that I struggle to justify fully canvas bags, especially at Fendi prices, when there isn't a huge price difference between that and the full leather version.


----------



## Cookie18

jasmynh1 said:


> The canvas on this particular Baguette is uncoated so will wear with time (uncoated bags can develop holes in corners and can become quite worn over time), so leather may be your best choice. I also find that I struggle to justify fully canvas bags, especially at Fendi prices, when there isn't a huge price difference between that and the full leather version.


I’m struggling with the price also for the canvas - it’s exactly the same as the leather price.


----------



## Cookie18

ayutilovesGST said:


> I do have almost same dilemma with u but , mine in Selleria leather . It’s between colors and hardware.
> But in your case, i will choose those black nappa leather . Its squishy soft .


I think I will choose the leather - it’s beautiful. What colors are you deciding between in the sellaria?


----------



## CrazyCool01

Hello! Any one can shed some light on wear and tear of nappa leather baguette , TIA


----------



## Cookie18

I bought the soft squishy divine black nappa baguette today. She’s gorgeous.


----------



## CrazyCool01

Cookie18 said:


> I bought the soft squishy divine black nappa baguette today. She’s gorgeous.


Do you like the leather @Cookie18  wat is your intial thought !?


----------



## Cookie18

CrazyCool01 said:


> Do you like the leather @Cookie18  wat is your intial thought !?


I love the feel of the leather. It’s almost a little puffy. But I’m a little nervous as not sure how fragile it will be. I’m very very happy I went with the leather over the canvas.


----------



## Cookie18

[/QUOTE]
The other surprising bonus - is that for a small bag it holds sooooooo much and is very very light.


----------



## luxefind

I'm thinking about buying this Nano Baguette! How are you liking it over the past few months? How sturdy is the beading on the bag? Have any beads become loose? Are they prone to scratches?



angelicskater16 said:


> Beaded Nano Baguette.


----------



## CrazyCool01

Looks like there was a price increase atleast in Australia - i ordered the baguette yesterday in brown color for 4250AUD . Now the price is 4500$


----------



## CrazyCool01

Looks like there was a price increase atleast in Australia - i ordered the baguette yesterday in brown color for 4250AUD . Now the price is 4500$


----------



## Cookie18

CrazyCool01 said:


> Looks like there was a price increase atleast in Australia - i ordered the baguette yesterday in brown color for 4250AUD . Now the price is 4500$


So hopefully you got it before the price rise? I feel very lucky I snuck this one in two days before the increase


----------



## CrazyCool01

Cookie18 said:


> So hopefully you got it before the price rise? I feel very lucky I snuck this one in two days before the increase


Thanks @Cookie18 i just bought it a day before price increase ! Lucked out!
I think this bag even though gorgeous. Is overpriced!
What do you think !?


----------



## Cookie18

CrazyCool01 said:


> Thanks @Cookie18 i just bought it a day before price increase ! Lucked out!
> I think this bag even though gorgeous. Is overpriced!
> What do you think !?



I agree - especially the canvas one which is the same price as the leather. But we’ve both done it !!!


----------



## CrazyCool01

Cookie18 said:


> I agree - especially the canvas one which is the same price as the leather. But we’ve both done it !!!


Yeah canvas priced same as Leather ones !


----------



## shup

jasmynh1 said:


> The canvas on this particular Baguette is uncoated so will wear with time (uncoated bags can develop holes in corners and can become quite worn over time), so leather may be your best choice. I also find that I struggle to justify fully canvas bags, especially at Fendi prices, when there isn't a huge price difference between that and the full leather version.


I did not know the fabric was uncoated. That is good to know as I was looking at this purse too.


----------



## Cookie18

shup said:


> I did not know the fabric was uncoated. That is good to know as I was looking at this purse too.


I love my black nappa leather baguette - even though I had my heart set on the canvas


----------



## yunikotako1590

whew... ngl this is pretty tough but i prefer the black one more because it seems more lowkey about it and i'm not the biggest fan of like the classic fendi brown and black color so i guess it really depends on what you like and it all comes down to what type of material you are looking for regarding the bag


----------



## Cookie18

yunikotako1590 said:


> whew... ngl this is pretty tough but i prefer the black one more because it seems more lowkey about it and i'm not the biggest fan of like the classic fendi brown and black color so i guess it really depends on what you like and it all comes down to what type of material you are looking for regarding the bag


I used my black leather baguette again today. I’m so happy. It’s gorgeous, functional and light. And people commented on how lovely it was. Very content with my decision.


----------



## thkred

I bought last November the blue leather FF bag and the only real wear I have is a little collapsing on the sides.  I was able to resolve some of that by overstuffing and hanging the bag...other than that it looks gorgeous and really easy to wear!  Enjoy your bag!!


----------



## CrazyCool01

Here is my baguette ❤❤I love it a lot but it is also fragile! Got an organiser to maintain shape,


----------



## Cookie18

CrazyCool01 said:


> Here is my baguette ❤❤I love it a lot but it is also fragile! Got an organiser to maintain shape,
> 
> View attachment 4897414


Can you show me what the organiser looks like please x


----------



## CrazyCool01

Cookie18 said:


> Can you show me what the organiser looks like please x


No problem ! Here are few pics - sorry about bad lighting



			(F-Baguette-M) Bag Organizer for Baguette Medium (27cm) – SAMORGA® Perfect Bag Organizer


----------



## Cookie18

CrazyCool01 said:


> No problem ! Here are few pics - sorry about bad lighting
> 
> 
> 
> (F-Baguette-M) Bag Organizer for Baguette Medium (27cm) – SAMORGA® Perfect Bag Organizer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4897452
> 
> 
> View attachment 4897453
> 
> 
> View attachment 4897454
> 
> 
> View attachment 4897455
> 
> 
> View attachment 4897456


How good! Where from and are there a choice of colors? Do you think that it really does help the bag structure?


----------



## CrazyCool01

Cookie18 said:


> How good! Where from and are there a choice of colors? Do you think that it really does help the bag structure?


It is from Samorga, link here - they have plenty of color options



			(F-Baguette-M) Bag Organizer for Baguette Medium (27cm) – SAMORGA® Perfect Bag Organizer
		


I keep the organiser inside bag even when am not using, i just received couple of days back and used just 2 times .
But i like when the bag is structured and i think organiser helps retain shape when  it is full or when carried holding top handle.


edit- few organisers are available for baguette on etsy too


----------



## Cookie18

CrazyCool01 said:


> It is from Samorga, link here - they have plenty of color options
> 
> 
> 
> (F-Baguette-M) Bag Organizer for Baguette Medium (27cm) – SAMORGA® Perfect Bag Organizer
> 
> 
> 
> I keep the organiser inside bag even when am not using, i just received couple of days back and used just 2 times .
> But i like when the bag is structured and i think organiser helps retain shape when  it is full or when carried holding top handle.
> 
> 
> edit- few organisers are available for baguette on etsy too


Thank you


----------



## ATLbagaddict

CrazyCool01 said:


> Here is my baguette ❤❤I love it a lot but it is also fragile! Got an organiser to maintain shape,
> 
> View attachment 4897414


love this color!


----------



## Weiner

I say go for the black one for SURE. It's lowkey but it also has the features of fendi.


----------



## Cookie18

Weiner said:


> I say go for the black one for SURE. It's lowkey but it also has the features of fendi.


Thank you. I bought the black and couldn’t be happier.


----------



## CrazyCool01

ATLbagaddict said:


> love this color!


Thanks and the bag is soft and buttery like a dream ❤️


----------



## CrazyCool01

Hello!
Just wanted to update on conditioning nappa leather baguette, i have been using cadillac leather lotion to cleanse and condition my baguette and i cannot recommend this product enough!

easily buffs out any scratches (not deep ones!) and gives beautiful shine! Here are some pictures taken right after applying the product


----------



## amandacasey

THIS IS GORG
I will likely be thinking about this bag as I fall sleep tonight lol


----------



## hbflover

Can someone please confirm which colours are seasonal and which are permanent and when are fendi likely to bring out more colours please?


----------



## CrazyCool01

Any one with Nano baguette l, can you post a picture with wat fits inside


----------



## CrazyCool01

CrazyCool01 said:


> Any one with Nano baguette l, can you post a picture with wat fits inside


I am answerkng my question and loving nano baguette


----------



## LemonDrop

@CrazyCool01 Is the nano baguette the one with three Fs across the front? If so I have that size.


----------



## CrazyCool01

LemonDrop said:


> @CrazyCool01 Is the nano baguette the one with three Fs across the front? If so I have that size.


Hello @LemonDrop - yes it is the pink one in picture in post above,


----------



## LemonDrop

@CrazyCool01 oh sorry.  I have the size in between the two in that pic.


----------



## aa12

Does anyone have any updates on their leather baguette? Do you still use it frequently? Wear/tear? Theyre so beautiful and buttery looking! Curious what everyone thinks since owning them


----------



## hillsidegirl

CrazyCool01 said:


> Any one with Nano baguette l, can you post a picture with wat fits inside


I have 2 of them (one coated canvas and one black leather) and although I think they are a bit pricey for what they are, at least when compared to the larger Fendi baguettes, I absolutely love them both. They actually fit quite a lot. I use them either to hold my keys or as a card case/wallet. The pic below shows the surprising capacity - I packed it with 20 credit cards and 5 folded US dollar bills and there’s still enough leftover space that I can identify and pull out a single card if needed. 

I tend to use them as SLGs within my bags instead of as tiny crossbody bags so I’ve detached the chains on both (I love that that’s an option) but the chain is substantial enough that I think it would hold up well to regular use as a stand-alone bag. If I ever want to carry just the nano baguette alone for a quick coffee run or whatever, I simply put my middle finger through the ring on the back of the bag and carry it in my hand. It’s a great little piece.


----------



## Ss.ss20

MEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## CrazyCool01

hillsidegirl said:


> I have 2 of them (one coated canvas and one black leather) and although I think they are a bit pricey for what they are, at least when compared to the larger Fendi baguettes, I absolutely love them both. They actually fit quite a lot. I use them either to hold my keys or as a card case/wallet. The pic below shows the surprising capacity - I packed it with 20 credit cards and 5 folded US dollar bills and there’s still enough leftover space that I can identify and pull out a single card if needed.
> 
> I tend to use them as SLGs within my bags instead of as tiny crossbody bags so I’ve detached the chains on both (I love that that’s an option) but the chain is substantial enough that I think it would hold up well to regular use as a stand-alone bag. If I ever want to carry just the nano baguette alone for a quick coffee run or whatever, I simply put my middle finger through the ring on the back of the bag and carry it in my hand. It’s a great little piece.
> 
> View attachment 5010036
> View attachment 5010037
> View attachment 5010040


Thanks soo much for your reply and for pictures, i got mine in pale pink and agree with you 100%  it is expensive for an SLG but i think i still love it. Fits soo much and can be carried as an quick errands bag with just cards, cash, keys. AWesome little cutie! wish was priced better !


----------



## miss_galliano

Love my micro baguette in fluo pink  got it on Vestiaire Collective, its from 2019 but came brand new.


----------



## CrazyCool01

Looks like baguette in medium size had a price increase recently- price is now 4900 AUD (ridiculous!) and it was 4500 AUD last week


----------



## CrazyCool01

aa12 said:


> Does anyone have any updates on their leather baguette? Do you still use it frequently? Wear/tear? Theyre so beautiful and buttery looking! Curious what everyone thinks since owning them


I use mine nappa leather baguette frequently has held up very well! No corner wear or scratch to note


----------



## hbflover

CrazyCool01 said:


> Looks like baguette in medium size had a price increase recently- price is now 4900 AUD (ridiculous!) and it was 4500 AUD last week


Same in the UK from £2090 to £2350. Not sure if the other sizes will have a price increase soon? Especially as the large is £2490 so only £140 difference.


----------



## CrazyCool01

hbflover said:


> Same in the UK from £2090 to £2350. Not sure if the other sizes will have a price increase soon? Especially as the large is £2490 so only £140 difference.


I love my baguette but i think price is ridiculous, well! Every other brand is doing an increase so probably Fendi is  following too !


----------



## maralisa

hello everyone

i just received my new medium cloth baguette a few days ago. i haven't even worn it outside yet, but the beautiful gold hardware on the strap already has a lot of fine hairline scratches. do you think that's normal? thanks so much!


----------



## aa12

CrazyCool01 said:


> I use mine nappa leather baguette frequently has held up very well! No corner wear or scratch to note


Thank you for sharing!


----------



## CrazyCool01

maralisa said:


> hello everyone
> 
> i just received my new medium cloth baguette a few days ago. i haven't even worn it outside yet, but the beautiful gold hardware on the strap already has a lot of fine hairline scratches. do you think that's normal? thanks so much!


Ideally there should be no scratches at all. I have nappa leather baguette and came with cover over the buckle.

you should return/exchange if you can !


----------



## maralisa

CrazyCool01 said:


> Ideally there should be no scratches at all. I have nappa leather baguette and came with cover over the buckle.
> 
> you should return/exchange if you can !


 
hi there
thank you very much for responding so quickly. 
so mine came with a cover over the buckle too & fortunately the buckle is scratch-free, but the hardware on the strap as well as the clasp do already have some scratches on them after trying the bag on yesterday and wearing it today for the first time.. i really don't know what to think, cause this bag surely isn't cheap at all!! how long have you had your baguette? do you have any wear on the hardware?


----------



## CrazyCool01

maralisa said:


> hi there
> thank you very much for responding so quickly.
> so mine came with a cover over the buckle too & fortunately the buckle is scratch-free, but the hardware on the strap as well as the clasp do already have some scratches on them after trying the bag on yesterday and wearing it today for the first time.. i really don't know what to think, cause this bag surely isn't cheap at all!! how long have you had your baguette? do you have any wear on the hardware?


Hmm this is strange! Are you able to post picture !? Can you exchange or return !?
I have had mine over 3 months and no scratch as far as i see!
Bag is not at all cheap ! Agreed !


----------



## maralisa

just tried to get some pictures, here is what the hardware on the strap looks like; 



i wasn't able to capture the scratches on the clasp, so they probably aren't too bad, i guess?! maybe i'm just overly dramatic?! i removed the security tag the day i got it, so more than likely i can't return, but hopefully the fendi customer service is willing to do something about the situation, especially if it's not considered normal "wear and tear".. glad to hear your baguette is still fine


----------



## marvelboy

My very first Fendi bag. The Fendi flat baguette!


----------



## averagejoe

maralisa said:


> just tried to get some pictures, here is what the hardware on the strap looks like;
> View attachment 5027637
> 
> 
> i wasn't able to capture the scratches on the clasp, so they probably aren't too bad, i guess?! maybe i'm just overly dramatic?! i removed the security tag the day i got it, so more than likely i can't return, but hopefully the fendi customer service is willing to do something about the situation, especially if it's not considered normal "wear and tear".. glad to hear your baguette is still fine


It isn't too bad. Eventually this area will get scratched anyway, especially if you just push the clasp into a D-ring to secure it onto a bag instead of holding the clasp open with your fingers to attach it to a D-ring to prevent scratching.


----------



## CrazyCool01

maralisa said:


> just tried to get some pictures, here is what the hardware on the strap looks like;
> View attachment 5027637
> 
> 
> i wasn't able to capture the scratches on the clasp, so they probably aren't too bad, i guess?! maybe i'm just overly dramatic?! i removed the security tag the day i got it, so more than likely i can't return, but hopefully the fendi customer service is willing to do something about the situation, especially if it's not considered normal "wear and tear".. glad to hear your baguette is still fine


Mine is not scratched like yours will post a picture


----------



## jtpolaris

Hello everyone, new here and been bouncing around different brands and bags like crazy trying to find my first designer bag haha. Regarding the Fendi baguette for the men, any thoughts on the nappa and embossed motif? https://www.fendi.com/us/man-bags/baguette-7va472a72vf0gxn

I was interested in using it as sort of a go-to bag when going out, will likely keep my wallet and phone in my pocket but might throw a small point and shoot camera in there, hand sanitizer, key holder etc. Unsure if the leather will be prone to scratches/wear-and-tear etc. If so, I was thinking of either this one https://www.fendi.com/us/man-bags/baguette-7va472a9zcf0gxn or the one without the pattern! https://www.fendi.com/us/man-bags/baguette-7va472sfrf0gxn

Also off-topic, but considering the LV soft trunk (heard of hardware wear and tear issues), the LV pochette metis noir (suitable for a guy?), BV padded cassette in black, and lower down the list a small Loewe Puzzle!


----------



## casey3ztx

I love the second bag you linked.  But you are right, that smooth calfskin leather might scratch easily.  I have the nappa leather peekaboo and am very careful about it getting scratched (even bought a defender for it).  Out of the other bags you mentioned I liked the 3 Fendi ones you linked better.  Let us know what you decide!


----------



## bluegirl_123

hillsidegirl said:


> I have 2 of them (one coated canvas and one black leather) and although I think they are a bit pricey for what they are, at least when compared to the larger Fendi baguettes, I absolutely love them both. They actually fit quite a lot. I use them either to hold my keys or as a card case/wallet. The pic below shows the surprising capacity - I packed it with 20 credit cards and 5 folded US dollar bills and there’s still enough leftover space that I can identify and pull out a single card if needed.
> 
> I tend to use them as SLGs within my bags instead of as tiny crossbody bags so I’ve detached the chains on both (I love that that’s an option) but the chain is substantial enough that I think it would hold up well to regular use as a stand-alone bag. If I ever want to carry just the nano baguette alone for a quick coffee run or whatever, I simply put my middle finger through the ring on the back of the bag and carry it in my hand. It’s a great little piece.
> 
> View attachment 5010036
> View attachment 5010037
> View attachment 5010040


Do you like the hanging gold clasp or the buckle belt between the two nano’s?


----------



## hillsidegirl

bluegirl_123 said:


> Do you like the hanging gold clasp or the buckle belt between the two nano’s?


I like the gold ring clasp on the back the best. It’s a little more versatile since you can clip it onto anything (a bag, a belt, a bag strap, etc.). The belt loop version is really a one trick pony.


----------



## bluegirl_123

hillsidegirl said:


> I like the gold ring clasp on the back the best. It’s a little more versatile since you can clip it onto anything (a bag, a belt, a bag strap, etc.). The belt loop version is really a one trick pony.



Thanks for your feedback! The one thing I do like about the belt clasp is the lobster claw that would mean I could put my keys inside and keep it all connected. Fendi doesn’t even make the belt clasp version anymore for this bag.


----------



## dariajb

I think if you saw it and said “I have to have that” then you truly  love it and will never regret buying it.


----------



## CrazyCool01

any one saw any baguettes on sale!?


----------



## Bumbles

CrazyCool01 said:


> any one saw any baguettes on sale!?


If the nano baguette is on sale I’m definitely jumping on that    Did you end up buying another nano yet? I saw the vertigo watercolour one which is so cute, but when I asked abt the thick strap one they said were not getting it here.


----------



## CrazyCool01

Bumbles said:


> If the nano baguette is on sale I’m definitely jumping on that    Did you end up buying another nano yet? I saw the vertigo watercolour one which is so cute, but when I asked abt the thick strap one they said were not getting it here.


Hello @Bumbles how are you ? i saw few nano baguettes on sale on CETT!RE.com (not any more - keep checking). Also i din't buy nano baguette with handle as it is not stocked in Australia ... Such a shame .


----------



## Bumbles

CrazyCool01 said:


> Hello @Bumbles how are you ? i saw few nano baguettes on sale on CETT!RE.com (not any more - keep checking). Also i din't buy nano baguette with handle as it is not stocked in Australia ... Such a shame .


Yes it didn’t come to us!  How much was the nano baguette? Good price? Thanks


----------



## CrazyCool01

Bumbles said:


> Yes it didn’t come to us!  How much was the nano baguette? Good price? Thanks


yes i bought my pink nano from them for under 600 AUD .. Good luck @Bumbles


----------



## Bumbles

CrazyCool01 said:


> yes i bought my pink nano from them for under 600 AUD .. Good luck @Bumbles


Thank you! Will have to keep checking then


----------



## LemonDrop

@hillsidegirl because of your pics I am now obsessed with getting one.  SO CUTE!!!


----------



## hillsidegirl

LemonDrop said:


> @hillsidegirl because of your pics I am now obsessed with getting one. SO CUTE!!!



Oh awesome! I’m so happy to be an enabler!  But be careful…they’re weirdly addictive! I am up to 4 now. And always on the hunt for another for some inexplicable reason. Lol


----------



## so_sofya1985

pinkbweakfast said:


> I went to check out the baguette today at the store. I love the Tiffany blue colour version but the bag I saw had some stitching/piping issues (there were only two and both had stitching problems). I need to find one for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4340152
> View attachment 4340154
> View attachment 4340155
> View attachment 4340156
> View attachment 4340157


I really like your sweater - may I know where it is from?


----------



## natjyl

Hey all! Just wondering if anyone who owns the baguette can share how they've liked/disliked it! I've been considering getting the black baguette as my first Fendi bag!


----------



## elzi

I just got my black nappa baguette not long ago, also my first Fendi. And I LOVE it! I added an insert so that I don't have to worry about its shape, but otherwise I love how soft it is!
I wish the strap is abit longer for a more comfy crossbody (on me). Considering buying another strap or getting a strap extender..


----------



## natjyl

elzi said:


> I just got my black nappa baguette not long ago, also my first Fendi. And I LOVE it! I added an insert so that I don't have to worry about its shape, but otherwise I love how soft it is!
> I wish the strap is abit longer for a more comfy crossbody (on me). Considering buying another strap or getting a strap extender..


Ohh thanks for sharing! That was something I was thinking about too. I know the canvas one is even softer! I was thinking of the black kappa and getting a samorga insert! 
How is the wear and tear so far??


----------



## CrazyCool01

I have the fendi medium baguette in nappa leather and i lovee it  i use with a custom Fendi strap as i find the strap that comes with the bag a bit short.

Like @elzi - i have an organiser and it gives structure

Edit - I use my baguette like few times a month and have no corner wear at all. I also baby my bags.


----------



## natjyl

CrazyCool01 said:


> I have the fendi medium baguette in nappa leather and i lovee it  i use with a custom Fendi strap as i find the strap that comes with the bag a bit short.
> 
> Like @elzi - i have an organiser and it gives structure
> 
> Edit - I use my baguette like few times a month and have no corner wear at all. I also baby my bags.


Where is your organiser from?


----------



## CrazyCool01

natjyl said:


> Where is your organiser from?


I got mine from samorga but i see some options on etsy too


----------



## natjyl

CrazyCool01 said:


> I got mine from samorga but i see some options on etsy too


Is the original 2mm quite thick??


----------



## CrazyCool01

natjyl said:


> Is the original 2mm quite thick??


It is thick but provides necessary structure to the bag. Can fit plenty even with an organiser.


----------



## natjyl

CrazyCool01 said:


> It is thick but provides necessary structure to the bag. Can fit plenty even with an organiser.


Thanks for sharing


----------



## fendigal

G!uess what, I kept my purple sequin baguette from the 1990's/early 2,000's and I saw it for sale at $4,000!  I never sold one baguette from my SJP collection and now they are coming back.


----------



## Greentea

fendigal said:


> G!uess what, I kept my purple sequin baguette from the 1990's/early 2,000's and I saw it for sale at $4,000!  I never sold one baguette from my SJP collection and now they are coming back.


So lucky!!


----------



## fendigal

Something told me, never sell the purple one!


----------



## pretty_ninabrandon

Hi,
I'm interested in buying a preloved vintage Fendi Zucca Mama Baguette and I was just wondering if this serial number is authentic 2348-26325-009. Would mean a lot to me. Thanks.


----------



## fadeout

fendigal said:


> Something told me, never sell the purple one!



We need to see it! Pics please!


----------



## jessgirlbby

Hi all 

I've had a mini baguette for a few years (in leather, not canvas) and I have always had trouble with storing it. I like to keep my bags out of the boxes but I have found the mini does not stand on its own and doesn't hold its shape very well. I am one to really care for my bags and was wondering how you store your minis? Do you stuff the mini (specifically the leathered minis) or have a bag organizer to keep the structure? etc. 

I have mine just laying down on the shelf at the moment in its dust bag.


----------



## fendigal

On vacation this week.  I will take a pic tomorrow.  It is the original one from back in the day.


----------



## richard m

fadeout said:


> We need to see it! Pics please!


Samee


----------



## LemonDrop

@fendigal now I want to see pics.   

I have 2 mini nappa baguettes. I love the smoosh. I don't have an organizer because like I said I love the smoosh. But maybe because it's so small you don't really need structure in a bag it's size. I love them.


----------



## albinolove

Hi, noob here.
Just want to know if anyone from a hot and humid climate has a Fendi sequin bag? I’m from south east asia and was wondering if the sequin might discolour / melt in the humidity just like a patent leather bag would? 
TIA


----------



## south-of-france

CrazyCool01 said:


> I have the fendi medium baguette in nappa leather and i lovee it  i use with a custom Fendi strap as i find the strap that comes with the bag a bit short.
> 
> Like @elzi - i have an organiser and it gives structure
> 
> Edit - I use my baguette like few times a month and have no corner wear at all. I also baby my bags.


Hi, how were you able to get a custom Fendi strap for the medium chain baguette? I‘m interested as well! TIA!


----------



## CrazyCool01

south-of-france said:


> Hi, how were you able to get a custom Fendi strap for the medium chain baguette? I‘m interested as well! TIA!


Hello ! Sorry I got the FF fabric strap for my medium baguette in nappa leather. Not the chain version sorry


----------



## sjunky13

Hi Fendi lovers. 
I think this fab bag deserves it's own thread. We have the 50th anniversary coming up. I hope there are some limited baguettes. 
I am a long time Chanel girl. I have not had a Fendi bag in decades! My first Fendi bag was a Baguette in the 90's! 
I want to revisit the style and would love to chat about them. I am eyeing a Medium in a seasonal color. 
Please post what you have. 
The Nano's are adorable . I want one.


----------



## bisouschaton

Hi there I bought a vintage Fendi zucca baguette . It’s in good condition however there is loose thread/stitching on the middle of the leather handle, smells of fragrance/detergent, and has a faint red stain on the front of the bag. My return window is now, should I return it or keep? I ended up paying 800 usd for it and this wasn’t disclosed when I purchased


----------



## LemonDrop

@bisouschaton What I would consider is can I unsee/forget about/not be bothered by that red mark. Can I unsmell it? iIf I couldn’t then those are the main issues for me. If I am always going to be bothered by it. I would return. Nothing else matters. If you can get past it then I would consider 1) would I have bought it for $800 if I had known of these issues. 2) if my answer was “No I wouldn’t have paid $800“ then would I have bought it at all? How much would I have paid. Is this worth asking for a partial refund?
This is really about you walking away with a bag you’re happy about and ok with the purchase price. If this is only going to be negative and make you feel negative when you look at it then return.
I personally could not take the smell.


----------



## fadeout

I’m a total baguette tragic. This is my vintage collection. 

There is a new purple sequin baguette hiding there as well and the pink version coming to me soon. 

Can’t wait to see what’s coming for 25th anniversary.


----------



## Pennycal

fadeout said:


> I’m a total baguette tragic. This is my vintage collection.


This is the most beautiful drawer I ever saw


----------



## Cookie18

jaskg144 said:


> The canvas on this particular Baguette is uncoated so will wear with time (uncoated bags can develop holes in corners and can become quite worn over time), so leather may be your best choice. I also find that I struggle to justify fully canvas bags, especially at Fendi prices, when there isn't a huge price difference between that and the full leather version.


Totally agree with you - canvas and leather prices should be different


----------



## ilivetobuybags

fadeout said:


> I’m a total baguette tragic. This is my vintage collection.
> 
> There is a new purple sequin baguette hiding there as well and the pink version coming to me soon.
> 
> Can’t wait to see what’s coming for 25th anniversary.
> 
> View attachment 5586644
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586645
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your collection is spectacula





fadeout said:


> I’m a total baguette tragic. This is my vintage collection.
> 
> There is a new purple sequin baguette hiding there as well and the pink version coming to me soon.
> 
> Can’t wait to see what’s coming for 25th anniversary.
> 
> View attachment 5586644
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586645


Wow, such an amazing collection!!!


----------



## ananshops

bisouschaton said:


> Hi there I bought a vintage Fendi zucca baguette . It’s in good condition however there is loose thread/stitching on the middle of the leather handle, smells of fragrance/detergent, and has a faint red stain on the front of the bag. My return window is now, should I return it or keep? I ended up paying 800 usd for it and this wasn’t disclosed when I purchased
> 
> View attachment 5585937
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585938
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585941


return, the stitching is what made me decide to not get this bag. many people have had issues with stitching in the zucca


----------



## ananshops

fadeout said:


> I’m a total baguette tragic. This is my vintage collection.
> 
> There is a new purple sequin baguette hiding there as well and the pink version coming to me soon.
> 
> Can’t wait to see what’s coming for 25th anniversary.
> 
> View attachment 5586644
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586645


love!!! I'm hoping to get a special baguette for their 25th anniversary. not sure if they will be releasing new styles right away tho


----------



## Cookie18

bisouschaton said:


> Hi there I bought a vintage Fendi zucca baguette . It’s in good condition however there is loose thread/stitching on the middle of the leather handle, smells of fragrance/detergent, and has a faint red stain on the front of the bag. My return window is now, should I return it or keep? I ended up paying 800 usd for it and this wasn’t disclosed when I purchased
> 
> View attachment 5585937
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585938
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585941


For me it would go back. It’s not your stain. It’s unraveling and this is just the beginning. Hope this helps. My rule is - if you have to ask for other opinions, it’s already a no. Hope this sort of helps


----------



## SeherKastanie13

fadeout said:


> I’m a total baguette tragic. This is my vintage collection.
> 
> There is a new purple sequin baguette hiding there as well and the pink version coming to me soon.
> 
> Can’t wait to see what’s coming for 25th anniversary.
> 
> View attachment 5586644
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586645


may I pester you for some more info on the knitted cashmere baguette? how slouchy really is? I know the main compartiment it's either lined in leather or satin but, does the flap feels like it's just the 2 layers of knitting or is there more structure to it? That's a stunning collection on your drawers!!!


----------



## fadeout

Its definitely very slouchy. There is no leather lining on the vintage ones (or the rerelease for that matter actually) so it’s just two layers of wool on the flap.


----------



## fendigal

This is long overdue, but I know people wanted to see the purple baguette, from back in the day.  I posted my collection today.  It is in the first pic.





						My collection
					

I have been collecting for 18 years, so this may take awhile.  I am home sick, so I finally have time to do this.




					forum.purseblog.com


----------

